# Tilly



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi all. I'm back after a break of about 6 years..!

Unfortunately it's under the worst possible circumstances... my gorgeous Tilly tragically died suddenly last Friday, after being too unwell to regain her breathing following an emergency anaesthetic.

It takes me straight back to when I first joined this forum 7 years ago, following the death of my last cat Harvey.
You all helped me to grieve and deal with his death. And then to move on and adopt Tilly and Trixie. You even helped me pick their names!

My girls are my world, and the sudden death of Tilly (following a fast growing tumour in the back of her nose) has left me completely distraught and heartbroken.
I just can't stop crying. And Trixie is really mourning her sister too. 
It's so very sad, as Tilly had never previously had to go to the vets, and was a very healthy cat.

Here's some of her best bits.. xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Harveybash 
Lovely photos. Sorry, to hear of the loss of your Tilly.


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Summercat said:


> @Harveybash
> Lovely photos. Sorry, to hear of the loss of your Tilly.


Thank you xx


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorry for your loss x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry for your loss x





Happy Paws2 said:


> So sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful girl.


Thank you, both of you xx


----------

